
It’s not just the US: Around the world, doors are shutting on Chinese investment - rgbrenner
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/13/china-us-investment-788834
======
HillaryBriss
_The U.S. has always subjected foreign acquisitions in sensitive industries to
tough review. But the present administration has taken it to a new level and
made it a focus in its disputes against China’s trade practices._

Maybe it's an illusion, but, it seems as if, though most US allies dislike and
resent Trump, they're following his lead in this particular policy area.

Maybe these nations think that, despite Trump's crazy bluster, the US knows
something they don't.

